# organic tea recipe



## Bubba_Smokes (Mar 7, 2010)

hey every one i had a questin and i hope you guys could help me out ive been interested in making a tea i got the fundelmentals down on how to make it i just dont have a recipe could someone give me a recipe i dont know what to use do i use like a cup of wormcasting and throw in a 2 tablespoons bat guana just dont know how much to use i plan on making it in a 5 gallon bucket could some one help me out a recipe for veg and flower would help me out alot i dont want to hurt my plants


----------



## Mutt (Mar 7, 2010)

here ya go 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52645&highlight=organic


----------

